# Chinook News letter



## Cloud Cover (10 Nov 2005)

Boing publishes a news letter for those interested in Chinook developments: http://www.boeing.com/rotorcraft/military/ch47d/chinooknews/2005-09.pdf

The article about the Chinook diner/restaurant was interesting.

The Boeing site also has tons of pictures of Dutch Chinooks- wonder if any were once ours?


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Nov 2005)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Boing publishes a news letter for those interested in Chinook developments: http://www.boeing.com/rotorcraft/military/ch47d/chinooknews/2005-09.pdf
> 
> The article about the Chinook diner/restaurant was interesting.
> 
> ...


----------

